# New Bike racks in Concord



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well done to them:

Concord, CA | About | Contact | Maps | Bicycle Racks in Concord

I may have to go and try them (not that I'd leave my roadbike there)


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

mr_132 said:


> Well done to them:
> 
> Concord, CA | About | Contact | Maps | Bicycle Racks in Concord
> 
> I may have to go and try them (not that I'd leave my roadbike there)


Nice to know there's somewhere to park the singlespeed grocery getter. Thanks for the info!


----------

